# HIIT Cardio - Best Way to Burn Fat



## PillarofBalance (Feb 8, 2012)

Some of us unlucky meso/endomorph and endomorph body types have the unfortunate requisite for additional laboring to keep the fat off in our quest for greater muscle growth. I'm talking of course about the dreaded "cardio." Cardio, taken to mean simply cardiovascular exercise is intended in the case of a bodybuilder to be used as a fat burning tool. And its a great one, but its often boring. Worse still, the hours of cardio add up after time and all the pavement pounding take a tougher toll on your knees than the pounding that Stunna's as... - well nevermind... The knees take a beating we'll leave it at that!

But other than those long term side effects such as joint pain, there is another downside that is discussed with some frequency on the Boards MUSCLE CATABOLISM!!! There is no disputing the fact that running for periods of time necessary for significant fat burning effects such as for 40 minutes or more causes muscle wasting. But if you wanna look like a runner, then be my guest...

If not - then pull up your big girl panties and get ready to bust your ass and feel pain like you've not experienced before!

HIIT or High Intensity Interval Training​ has been recently popularized due to the resurgence in popularity of a slightly more muscular appearance. There have also been a great many studies and articles recently completed and published on the subject. This idea isn't that new though. The earliest references in the journals I can find go back to the early 90's. And I didn't look that hard. I am sure there are plenty earlier.

This cardio method involves short but extremely intense bursts conducted repeatedly in a short time frame. Twenty minutes is all it should take to get your cardio in. Sure beats an hour on the treadmill, staring at the same dot on the wall while listening to Iron Maiden while screaming in your head GET ME THE HELL OUTTA HEEEEERE!!!!

Let me quickly list some pro's and con's of HIIT before I get into designing a program:

Pros

Tons of science behind it
PoB recommends it
Burns fat greater than long, boring as aerobic activity
Increase in Resting Metabolic Rate
Increase in the rate of efficiency of oxygen use by the body (VO2 Max). This has carry over effects to anaerobic training as oxygen depletion is a culprit in muscle failure during a set. MORE REPS!!!
Reduced muscle catabolism
20 minutes of cardio vs 30 to 60 minutes
Not a daily activity. In fact its not recommended to perform HIIT more than three times per week.

Cons

Acute injury potential such as torn muscles and ligaments, cramps and tripping and looking like a jackass. Warm ups are tremendously important.
May contribute to over training if diet, supplementation and rest do not compensate for this new intensity
Nausea and vomiting if done properly
Doesn't work well on that treadmill in your basement

Each session includes a warm up and 6-12 bursts with moderate jogging between each burst. The number of bursts depends on your level of conditioning, your ability to withhold vomiting and if you are putting down for a specific method. Setting out on a new HIIT program is very simple. In fact here is a beginners program laid out for you that can be done in 22 minutes three times per week:
Light jog for 5 minutes to warm up (SUPER DE-DOOPER IMPORTANT!!!!)
Run all out for 1 minute/light jog for 1 minute
Repeat step two six times
Light jog for 5 minutes gradually decreasing speed ending in a walk.
A more advanced, conditioned athlete should simply increase the number of bursts according to ability. As this is not an endurance exercise, and we are not training to run the Boston Marathon, going beyond 12 bursts is simply not needed. 

Some side notes that in my awesome opinion should be considered - Supplementation: Be sure to supplement potassium, taurine, glutamine and you should consider bumping your protein grams per day. 1 Scoop of whey (23-25 grams) post HIIT should do the trick. I also recommend taking a few extra minutes after each session of HIIT to stretch out the legs and/or foam roll to keep them limber and reduce soreness and cramping. Also, don't forget to increase your water consumption when you increase your workload or intensity level.

I'll put this out as a dare for the faithful treadmillers... Go to the park in your town, and try out HIIT three times per week. Do this three days a week, and for two months. If you're not LEAN by that time, then it isn't meant to be.

----PoB----


----------



## Spongy (Apr 8, 2012)

HIIT is a staple for me when cutting.  HIIT has also been shown to increase natural release of human growth hormone, which as we know is a huge plus for fat loss.

Great post PoB!


----------



## SkinnyKunt (Apr 9, 2012)

see, i find for me personaly that some Low intensity cardio for about 20 minutes after I lift is great for cutting.  HIIT works great if I have a lot to cut, but as I get leaner it almost gets to catabolic.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 9, 2012)

I think that's pretty common.  when you are lean HIIT becomes just as much about nutrition as lifting is. 



SkinnyKunt said:


> see, i find for me personaly that some Low intensity cardio for about 20 minutes after I lift is great for cutting.  HIIT works great if I have a lot to cut, but as I get leaner it almost gets to catabolic.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 2, 2012)

Is the only type of cardioi do and works like a charm.


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 2, 2012)

I`ve read recently about HIIT and really makes me think on give it try. Goal for me is to lean after PCT in reduce BF% before start my next cycle. Looks great and the most important Pros I see on this post is this:

•PoB recommends it


----------



## zuzto (Jun 18, 2012)

Im gonna start this today bro. Thanks for share.


----------



## dsa8864667 (Jun 18, 2012)

Hey pob, At what speed do you jog and then run at on the treadmill?


----------



## muscleink (Jul 29, 2012)

HIIT is the way to go
I always tell people this that if you do 20 minutes a day you'll shed weight -
On the treadmill I'll start at a walk then run hard for 1 minute, then walk til my heartbeat is around 125, then repeat until 20 minutes is up. It goes by fast and is much easier than jogging for 20 minutes.


----------



## muscleink (Jul 29, 2012)

dsa8864667 said:


> Hey pob, At what speed do you jog and then run at on the treadmill?



for me I start walking at 2.3 - 2.5 (mph?) then my run is about a 7.5 and i try to add .1 on the next sprint so 7.6 then 7.7 then 7.8 and my in betweens are 2.3-2.5 always


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 30, 2012)

PillarofBalance said:


> [*]Nausea and vomiting if done properly



That's not a con...you learn to love it

And you can do HIIT with almost anything--> stationary bike, suicides, shuttle run, 3 cone drill, etc


----------



## theminister (Aug 20, 2012)

Hiit cardio everyday except wednesday and sunday has dropped by bf significantly. I am so hot now I sizzle


----------



## Live2Train (Sep 23, 2012)

muscleink said:


> HIIT is the way to go
> I always tell people this that if you do 20 minutes a day you'll shed weight -
> On the treadmill I'll start at a walk then run hard for 1 minute, then walk til my heartbeat is around 125, then repeat until 20 minutes is up. It goes by fast and is much easier than jogging for 20 minutes.



I do the same thing bro.  I put it on 3.4 to walk and then 11 for the run.  I do 1 minute of each until I hit 2 1/2 miles.  It usually takes about 20 minutes.  I also do HIIT on a huge hill by the house.  I like the treadmill better though since I can just do it in the basement.  The hill is quite a bit harder though.  I would never do LISS as it's boring as hell and catabolic if done in excess.


----------



## sfstud33 (May 14, 2013)

Im dragging this old thread up because of a recent program airing on PBS. Michael Moseley's "The Truth About Excercise". He visited several universities, got bloodwork done and followed several programs. The last one was the most interesting. 3 x 20 seconds a day of gangbusters HIIT on a bike, done 3 times a week. For a total of 12 minutes a month, the guy reduced triglycerides and increased his insulin sensitivity by 25%. The result was nothing short of astounding. If you can find the program on youtube i would recommend you watch it.

Also there is another program he did on the Trust About Fasting. This was just as interesting and they showed several different fasting programs and their impacts on blood levels.


----------



## Deltime (Jun 23, 2013)

What's everyone's take on HIIT with the rowing machine? Ive started this routine. Go hard as hell for a minute then slow roll for the next minute. Six rounds. Roll my fat ass off the machine and hope that I don't puke/pass out on the hot girls on the treadmill next to me.


----------



## dk8594 (Jun 23, 2013)

Deltime said:


> What's everyone's take on HIIT with the rowing machine? Ive started this routine. Go hard as hell for a minute then slow roll for the next minute. Six rounds. Roll my fat ass off the machine and hope that I don't puke/pass out on the hot girls on the treadmill next to me.



I always use the rowing machine for my high intensity cardio. This boy don't run.


----------



## cotton2012 (Jun 24, 2013)

muscleink said:


> HIIT is the way to go
> I always tell people this that if you do 20 minutes a day you'll shed weight -
> On the treadmill I'll start at a walk then run hard for 1 minute, then walk til my heartbeat is around 125, then repeat until 20 minutes is up. It goes by fast and is much easier than jogging for 20 minutes.



some how this is sooo true.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 24, 2013)

i sprint for 45 seconds, walk for 90 seconds, repeat 10-20 times.  and i mean sprint, the treadmill can barely take it.  sounds like its going to fall apart.....literally.


----------



## MS1605 (Jun 25, 2014)

What are your guys thoughts on HIIT early morning, fasted? 

I do early morning fasted cardio now. In the past (8 years) when I was training to fight I did hit later towards the end of the night, not fasted. Do you thing the caloric needs for HIIT are too high to do them fasted? 

The only way I get cardio in every day or alteast the days I want to are to get them done in the AM before work and family can interject. So The only question is if I switch over to HIIT, which i really want to do, Should I eat something and do it an hour later or do it fasted. 

right now Im 210lb, 5'11, roughly 18%BF as I know that matters (Basicly im not lean...)


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2014)

HIIT aside I like to pull a weighted sled.  Gets you stronger and provides cardio at the same time.  Good recovery work.  Thanks coach!


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 26, 2014)

MS1605 said:


> What are your guys thoughts on HIIT early morning, fasted?
> 
> I do early morning fasted cardio now. In the past (8 years) when I was training to fight I did hit later towards the end of the night, not fasted. Do you thing the caloric needs for HIIT are too high to do them fasted?
> 
> ...



Don't do it fasted. You won't be able to have the intensity you need in most cases.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> HIIT aside I like to pull a weighted sled.  Gets you stronger and provides cardio at the same time.  Good recovery work.  Thanks coach!



I recently purchased a push sled from rogue fitness. It works like a charm so far. Looking to get either a harness setup or a rope and chain to pull it. Any suggestions DTown?


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I recently purchased a push sled from rogue fitness. It works like a charm so far. Looking to get either a harness setup or a rope and chain to pull it. Any suggestions DTown?



AWESOME!  Coach Joli has me pulling mine.  I if you PM him I am sure he can give you come options and tips.

I pull mine from my belt, not over my shoulders.  Builds hip and lower body power. Cleats on grass was the recommendation from coach. Maybe start with like a 150 lbs for 150 yards broken up into three trips.  You'll know when it's enough lol.  Keep building up each couple of weeks.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 26, 2014)

Dtownry said:


> AWESOME!  Coach Joli has me pulling mine.  I if you PM him I am sure he can give you come options and tips.
> 
> I pull mine from my belt, not over my shoulders.  Builds hip and lower body power. Cleats on grass was the recommendation from coach. Maybe start with like a 150 lbs for 150 yards broken up into three trips.  You'll know when it's enough lol.  Keep building up each couple of weeks.



Funny you mention Coach Jol, he was one of the first ppl I told I was getting one lol. It was highly recommended by him no doubt. 

What I've been doing is sprinting about 50-60yds with the vertical poles one way and immediately go back with the lower/horizontal handle bars which really targets the posterior chain and hips. I didn't even think to use the belt, awesome idea!

I should ask Jol this but I'd like your input as well:

Which days do you use it?  I've experimented with both off days and right after lifting. On off days I feel like it eats into my recovery for lifting the following day but I don't always have he time or energy to do it after the gym.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 26, 2014)

My impulse but lol


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 26, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> My impulse but lol



OH MAN that is sweet!  Great buy.

I will do it after my workout or maybe later in the day.  Say if I train at 2pm I still may go pull the sled later that night.  I also will do it on off days sometimes, just depends on how I feel. I usually won't do it after a workout AND on off days though.  One or the other.

Experiment with it on your off days as well, start slow.  I think what you posted looks good.  It should actually aid in your recovery.  I have noticed if I used some light active recovery between days it really helps my supercompensation abilities to go up. Helps keep me limber and helps blood/nutrient flow to the muscles. You will just have to find where to fit it in your programming.  Maybe it works better after a certain days or on certain days than others.  Play around with it.  It shouldn't set you back.

Let me know how it goes.  If I find something that works extra well I will send it along.


----------



## minotaur (Dec 4, 2014)

What about doing the HIIT on an empty stomach?
Wouldn't it be better to change HIIT over with LSD training?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 4, 2014)

minotaur said:


> What about doing the HIIT on an empty stomach?
> Wouldn't it be better to change HIIT over with LSD training?



You more than likely won't be able to do HIIT with the requisite intensity if you do it fasted.


----------



## minotaur (Dec 4, 2014)

Running on a treadmill is much to do fasted than non-fasted. I used to run a HIIT in up to 45 minutes on a treadmill after black coffee and ning-hong tea every 2-3 day. I consider to add LSD between. I found such a combination quite prommisive before. 
Is it necessary to do the weight-lifting workout during the fat-burning periods?


----------



## curtisvill (Dec 5, 2014)

I hate running, actually it is my knees that hate running.  HITT on a rower kicks my ass.


----------



## BeauBody38 (Jan 8, 2015)

HIIT is fantastic for anyone wanting to lose weight, including those who have been working out and have seen little/ no results or those pressed for time and want to achieve a lot in a short space of time. If you’re looking for ripped abs and toned arms, interval training can help get you there – especially if you throw in some weight training sessions. If there is such a thing as a magic bullet for weight loss, then HIIT probably comes closest to it!


----------



## Beefcake (Oct 20, 2016)

Bringing this thread back to life.  I am trying to drop 10lbs+.  I saw that HIIT is not recommended on an empty stomach but I work out from 6-7am before work every week day and then eat breakfast at work.  I chug lots and lots of water during my morning workouts and take creatine pills-3 a day.  I have good intensity and focus and usually my dinners are at 7-8pm and contain chicken/beef/tuna and some kind of carbs like pasta, potato's or bread.  So what's everyone's thoughts on this?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Oct 20, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Bringing this thread back to life.  I am trying to drop 10lbs+.  I saw that HIIT is not recommended on an empty stomach but I work out from 6-7am before work every week day and then eat breakfast at work.  I chug lots and lots of water during my morning workouts and take creatine pills-3 a day.  I have good intensity and focus and usually my dinners are at 7-8pm and contain chicken/beef/tuna and some kind of carbs like pasta, potato's or bread.  So what's everyone's thoughts on this?



You more than likely won't be able to do HIIT with the right intensity if you're fasted. You also  don't need HIIT. You can do other types of cardio. My favorite type is doggy style


----------



## Beefcake (Nov 2, 2016)

I've been doing hiit with good intensity for 20 minutes-1 minute walk the 1 min jogging then 1 min sprint, then lifting.  Intensity goes down towards the end of my lifting as I am starving for breakfast


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 4, 2016)

No matter what type of cardio you are doing.  I see/feel more fit  with 35min twice a week doing interval type cardio.  Coupled with a solid lifting program and diet to meet your goals the fat should drop.         

Truth is I just like showing off and looking at the hot girls doing cardio.


----------



## BRICKS (Nov 5, 2016)

I do HITT on the stepmill.  Brutal, but effective.  Also think it's helped tremendously to bring up my calves


----------



## jublhu4 (Nov 13, 2016)

Couple people have asked about hiit fasted and it's gotten shot down, but no one has suggested what to consume and when before training. So, what is the best options for calories before hiit? Food, shake, just coffee? How long  before?


----------



## Sapper (Nov 13, 2016)

I do 20 minutes of HIIT and 20 minutes of weights early in the morning for my routine. Working 10-14 hours a day, plus side jobs after. If i want family time I have to work out in the mornings. As soon as i wake up I go straight to the kitchen and down coffee, 1/2 cup oats with applesauce and protein bar. About 30 minutes later...50 minutes on Mondays-Thursdays :32 (1): I'm doing my cardio. I know its not the best way or ideal and I'm sure i could be farther ahead doing my workouts later in the evening when i know i won't go catabolic, but that being said I'm 33 and in the best shape of my life and keep making progress. The first few months were pretty amazing results, shocked the shit out of my body.


----------



## Grinch (Nov 15, 2016)

Haha super dapooper


----------



## blenkins90 (Feb 18, 2017)

This is good stuff man. better results and lest time spent on cardio? perfect.


----------



## IHI (Feb 18, 2017)

Cardio makes you get out of breath, thats how ya know its working??

Maybe if i have the ole lady choke me during sex and gets me outta breath i could lose some weight??


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Apr 6, 2017)

If you know how to do it, the potential of injury would be drastically decreased I believe


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 4, 2020)

my man Pob!


----------



## CJ (Aug 5, 2020)

john_newman said:


> Full Body Weight Training + HIIT + Caloric deficit diet = Fat Burning and Weight Loss.



Caloric Deficit = Weight Loss 

Caloric Deficit + Proper Training + Proper Nutrition = Mostly Fat Loss, hopefully no/minimal muscle loss.


----------

